# Any hog sightings in west michigan?



## Tyler B

a friend of mine has shot two this year out around wittneyville...


----------



## Kevintk

Where about on Whittneyville? I'm very close to there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bbutler

I heard from my vet yesterday that around the Haymarsh hunt club they are seeing hogs routinely. There are trail cam photos with 15-20 in a picture.


----------



## chris-remington

here in cedar springs there is state land out by 21 mile i think, its off algoma, there is signs of pig out there, havent seen any, but ive seen where they have rooted up stuff.


----------



## Big Reds

Looks like Midland is the place to be.


----------



## tmekeeper

I have a farm east of Kaleva in Manistee County and have hogs around. A friend shot a sow last fall. I have a small hay field and they have ruined about 3 acres of it. Called the USDA and they sent a guy out and he told me it was all done by racoons! I wont bother with them anymore as it would have taken about 500 ***** to do that kind of damage and they would have been 100 lbs !


----------



## WildlifeNate

tmekeeper said:


> I have a farm east of Kaleva in Manistee County and have hogs around. A friend shot a sow last fall. I have a small hay field and they have ruined about 3 acres of it. Called the USDA and they sent a guy out and he told me it was all done by racoons! I wont bother with them anymore as it would have taken about 500 ***** to do that kind of damage and they would have been 100 lbs !


Look at this link! ***** do acres of damage, especially in drought years, like MI had trhe worst of last year.

http://icwdm.org/inspection/Gardens.aspx


----------



## tmekeeper

WildlifeNate said:


> Look at this link! ***** do acres of damage, especially in drought years, like MI had trhe worst of last year.
> 
> http://icwdm.org/inspection/Gardens.aspx


You would have to see it. There is no way ***** did the damage I have. We have seen them and shot one sow. More people need to report them because I think they under estimate how many there are. I should have taken pictures.


----------



## deano669203

im looking to find some in the rogue river state game area! or if there is a farmer that is having problems that wants someone to get rid of them! I would be more then happy to do so!


----------



## Copper116

I'm not too far from Morley. What type of license is required or is one required under the circumstances of the Feral problem in the midwest?


----------



## Coyota

I'm one of those guys that hopes feral pigs find there way over here in West Michigan also, but I do not wish damage to crops, or other native species. I just want something more to hunt. Something that isn't as skittish and timid as whitetails. I just want something ornery, and a little on the dangerous side to hunt.


----------



## cabledad

Don't wish hogs on those people up there. And there alot smarter than a whitetail do lots of destruction and multiply faster than rats.


----------



## Coyota

cabledad said:


> Don't wish hogs on those people up there. And there alot smarter than a whitetail do lots of destruction and multiply faster than rats.


I'm licken my chops.


----------



## Dixiedog

Don't worry fellas, they will be here before you know it. 30 years ago in TX we had feral goats we hunted and never seen a hog. We had good quail hunting also. 20 years ago we heard about pockets of hogs but nobody wanted to let ya hunt on there places. Now they are over run, being shot and left to rot and still cant slow them down. Really comming back to bite guys in the ***** not letting hog hunting on their places. They use to get 8 to 15 dollars an acre to bird hunt now nothing, And no quail.


----------



## Coyota

Dixiedog said:


> Don't worry fellas, they will be here before you know it. 30 years ago in TX we had feral goats we hunted and never seen a hog. We had good quail hunting also. 20 years ago we heard about pockets of hogs but nobody wanted to let ya hunt on there places. Now they are over run, being shot and left to rot and still cant slow them down. Really comming back to bite guys in the ***** not letting hog hunting on their places. They use to get 8 to 15 dollars an acre to bird hunt now nothing, And no quail.


Maybe there could be factors like climate? I have heard of hogs in the south, and south west for a while now. There have been pig farms in Michigan for a long time, so why didn't they get out of control a long time ago?


----------



## Okie Hog

> Maybe there could be factors like climate? I have heard of hogs in the south, and south west for a while now. There have been pig farms in Michigan for a long time, so why didn't they get out of control a long time ago?


No doubt climate is a factor in the spread of hogs. Then theres that global warming thing. 

Feral hogs are multiplying very rapidly over much of the world. Parts of Great Britain and much of Germany is over-run with wild hogs. For over 400 years the population of the "piney woods rooters" the Spanish brought with them to the New World stayed pretty stable. Then along came the infusion of Eurasian boar blood from hogs that were imported into the US by game farm owners and others. Hogs with Eurasian boar blood spread very rapidly and they are more resistant to natural predators. Coyotes can't deal with mature hogs that have boar blood. Cougars deal with then very nicely, BTW. 

Most of the wild hogs in this part of OK have Eurasian boar blood from the 100 pairs of boars a wealthy Okie imported from Germany and turned loose all over SW OK. 

There is a certain area of WV where there have been wild hogs for nearly 
100 years. i often hunted wild hogs in that area as a kid. The hogs inhabited an area of about 10 miles square. Those hogs are were offspring of the lumber camp hog farms. Then a guy opened a boar hunting enterprise about 30 miles away. Those boars got out, bred with the feral hogs and now there are wild hogs all over the place. 

In a 20 year time frame wild hogs have spread from west TX into much of NM and even to southern and eastern CO. Some of this spread can be attributed to guys who release hogs into the wild. Much of that spread is attributable to natural migration. 

Oklahoma will never get a handle on the wild hog invasion. They allow the sale of hogs to the so called "hunting ranches" and do not actively enforce the release of hogs into the wild by ********. 

The problem in your state will grow out of control unless all the hog 
"hunting ranches" are closed.


----------



## Coyota

> The problem in your state will grow out of control unless all the hog
> "hunting ranches" are closed.


I believe the hog hunting ranches in Michigan were recently closed. If climate had a hand in their multiplying, then maybe a good hard winter could kill a lot of them off. I brought up climate, cause when you can see pink through their thin fur they don't look like they could take much arctic type weather. If they had russian boar blood, they have a heavier coat of fur. My guess is they were bread for withstanding colder weather. Back to the ranch thing closing them could be a slippery slope. Then may be let go to the wild cause they were closed unless state officials made sure the populations were slaughtered properly.


----------



## mondrella

Pigs are tough adaptable critters. To want these animals around is selfish. They are destructive as hell to the native species. Even with the current push to wipe them out the chances are slim. If we are lucky we will stabilize the population. Pigs are more adaptable than the coyote. Pigs can and will adapt to any environment you put them in.


----------



## Coyota

> To want these animals around is selfish


 I don't wish environmental destruction, I just plain want to hunt them.


----------



## Okie Hog

We have a property in central OK that was hog free until 2007. Then a couple inherited a piece of property 10-15 air miles away and started a hog hunting ranch. Then they decided that 80 acres under a high fence was not enough. They advertised they had 10,000 acres of hunting land leased. Well, the criminals never leased any land: They bought up hogs and turned them loose all over that area. They took their clients out and turned them loose to trespass and hunt on private property.

Finally, after numerous complaints, the county sheriff stopped the trespassing. The entire area is now over-run with wild hogs. After trapping over 50 hogs off our place i thought we had them under control: Wrong!!! Within months they were back: After catching about 40 more wild hogs; hogs come to our game plots and feeders nearly every night. Except for a few mature boars, those hogs are 100 percent nocturnal and hunting does not work. 

The presence of those wild hogs has greatly impacted the deer population.


----------

